# Schwaben Slotted Rotors



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

Are they a good rotor for relacement of stock rotors? Anybody have any experience with Schwaben?


----------



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

Com On Man. 96 views and no insight? I guess I'm the only one is USA who bought Schwaben slotted rotors!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Popadopolis said:


> Com On Man. 96 views and no insight? I guess I'm the only one is USA who bought Schwaben slotted rotors!


 You already have them? It's a little late to ask about the quality.


----------



## djzickle (Nov 14, 2006)

Any comments on these rotors? I would like to know if they are only good for looks or if they do provide some performance and durability.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

drilled/slotted rotors offer absolutely no stopping power advantages on the street. Go with blanks.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

Popadopolis said:


> Com On Man. 96 views and no insight? I guess I'm the only one is USA who bought Schwaben slotted rotors!


 I have direct experience with these. They seem to craze and warp faster than the stock OEM rotors under hard track use. I would recommend stock OEM rotors for any application over the aftermarket stuff.


----------

